# any one have experience with a Astra A-60?



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking for information on an Astra A-60 /380 double stack. Great looking Walther PPK/s look alike made in Spain. Would appreciate any info you could share on 
reliability, accuracy....
thanks!










web photo


----------

